# Dump Cake (easy)



## bigal (Jan 13, 2008)

1 - 29 oz can sliced peaches ( we used 21oz cherries)
1 - small can crushed pineapple( we used 15oz)
1 - Box yellow cake mix (we did this one)
2 tbs butter.......I used 3 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Prep: Dump peaches & pineapple into a 12" Dutch oven and mix.  Dump the cake mix evenly on top of fruit.  Spread pats of butter over the top of the cake mix.  Using 16 coals on top(I used 17) and 12 coals under the DO ( I used 13), cook for about 40 minutes or until brown. 

Here are the some pics, of course it's the first 3 at top left. 
http://s194.photobucket.com/albums/z2/lonefarm/ 

I plan on turning the DO clockwise and the lid counter-clockwise every 15 min.  

Steaks and cheesy potatoes will be main course.  Plan on some pics of those also........well guess not potatoes, Mama wants "regular" potatoes w/out any smoke flavor. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I should have added that all food must be cooked on smoker in our vowes.  Grounds for divorce?  ( thats what she said)


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

heheheh..........momma wasn't happy when i first started to get into this hobby......getting tired of smoked food.................NOW she ask's me what i plan on smoking next...........LOLOL


----------



## linescum (Jan 13, 2008)

no leftover BUM stew.....sounds great AL


----------



## bigal (Jan 13, 2008)

Updated pix.  Cake smells real good.

Scum, no leftovers! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Dogs are full now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good to have a recipe.


----------



## kookie (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks damn good. I have had something like it before, years back. Someone made it when we were camping. Just don't remember how they made it but in a dutch oven. Remember it being pretty tastey.

Kookie


----------



## linescum (Jan 13, 2008)

i gotta get me a DO it looks like a lot can be done with them


----------



## bigal (Jan 13, 2008)

WD, been doing this a while now, kids get tired of smoked food.  I hear this alot "Brisket AGAIN?!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kookie, yep, thats it.  Wife always had it when they went camping.  I've never had it, not a big "sweets" eater.......don't care for chocolate.  I'd rather have another piece of steak. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yep, Dump cake is a campers "tradition" I guess.  ...Maybe thats a hint for me? ........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The couch again?!


----------



## bigal (Jan 13, 2008)

I wasn't real crazy about them at first, Scum, but now I can see alot of possibilities.  Since I have a pellet smoker, it's kinda fun to mess w/fire for the DO.  

Don't know what else to make besides cornbread, chili, Wicked beans, and clam chowder, but I'm sure Goat has MANY ideas.  Dutch may have 1 or 2 ideas also 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## walking dude (Jan 13, 2008)

cobbler for one


----------



## got smoke (Jan 13, 2008)

my wife makes those we throw the dutch oven right in the fire pit and trow coal on the lid it gets done pretty fast burned a few but thats all in the learning process.


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 13, 2008)

One more for the list.  Thanks.


----------



## zapper (Jan 13, 2008)

A long past freind would make a very simular dish of equal cherries and pinapple with the cake topping and pecans added too if we had them. We called it Memphis Molly.



Many of our dutch oven deserts were some combination of a canned fruit and a cake topping. sometimes the difference would be as subtle as nutmeg or cinnimon (SP)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ain't no doubt about it, that is some goooood eating!


----------



## bigal (Jan 13, 2008)

Next time we'll have to try out the pecans.  Sounds good!  

Thanks Zapper!


----------



## fishindave07 (Jun 25, 2008)

Made one of these on a recent campout. It came out a bit watery, but good. (we were HUNGRY). we ended up saving some of it and using it to top buttmilk pancakes. Now that was tasty!


----------

